

Tell HN: Bay Area YC applicants morale-booster meetup/hangout this Saturday - viviantan

Hey everyone, you've worked hard on those YC applications and now it's time to celebrate! Come meet and hangout with fellow YC applicants this Saturday, November 17th at 6:00 at the Tied House in Mountain View: www.tiedhouse.com.<p>Past, present, and future YC applicants are all welcome. It doesn't matter whether you got in or have an interview invitation, you should come meet and celebrate with awesome people anyway!<p>If you can't make it this time, that's okay, we'll do this again.  Contact info's in my profile if you want to drop me a line.<p>Not in the Bay Area? Check this post for people organizing meetups in other places: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4775943 . And we'll cheer for you from afar.<p>Good luck everybody!<p>(A note on the location: I know there are way cooler bars where we could meet, but lots of applicants and HN readers are underage and Tied House accommodates everyone.)
======
viviantan
Hey guys and gals! I know this thread looks bare but people have been
responding by email. The meetup is definitely still happening and we hope
you'll join us!

Shoot me an email (contact info in profile) so I could add you to the
headcount. Cheers.

------
biscarch
I'll be _just_ getting to SF on Saturday. Can anyone confirm that Caltrain
would be a good option to go back and forth from SOMA?

~~~
viviantan
Yes. Caltrain stop in Mountain View is a five minute walk from where we're
meeting.

~~~
biscarch
Perfect, thanks!

------
viviantan
Patio in the back of Tied House. Going on right now for you stragglers who
can't make up your minds :) you're still welcome!

------
markhall
Is this still scheduled to occur? I'm in the area and would love to meet up.
How many ppl are likely going to show up?

